# Minolta Dimage5 Stromfresser!!!



## Design-Dancer (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe eine Minolta Dimage 5, leider Verbraucht diese DigiCam von Haus aus viel Strom. Es gibt zwar ein externes Akku-Pack ( Minolta EBP 100 ), leider ist es mit 349,- € ganz schön teuer!

Kennt jemand eine andere Firma die ein ähnliches Akku-Pack günstiger anbietet? ( muß auch nicht die gleiche Kapazität haben )Wäre nur schön, wenn ich mal mehr als nur 10 - 15 Bilder pro Batteriesatz machen könnte!  

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!

MfG

André


----------



## oddsetkaiser (12. Februar 2003)

Nen guter Tip:
Verkauf sie am besten wieder!
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Hatte mir mal die Dimage 7 gekauft. War aber nen völliger Flop.
30 Fotos... dann war Schluss mit den Batterien.
Habe sie dann auch schnell wieder verkauft.

Gruss
Odd


----------



## gremmlin (13. Februar 2003)

Hab auch eine Dimage 7i

Auch ein Stromfresser, doch wenn man sich entsprechende Batterien kauft (da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede in der Leistung) und nicht due ganze Zeit den Minimonitor einhat, hält es sich in Grenzen.
Pack kenn ich leider keinen anderen...


----------



## xTc (18. Februar 2003)

*Moment* 

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner Ricoh Cam, die war sogar schon nach 15 Fotos mit Blitz leer! Ich bin ausgerastet!!!

OK, eigentlich wollt ich sie schon wieder einschicken, aber weil ich noch n letztes Risiko eingehen wollte hab ich mir gedahct:

Kauf dir doch nen gscheiden Satz Fotobatterien...bin in den nächsten Fotoladen, hab Sony Foto Akkus gekauft, 2 Stück = 15€

is zwar teuer, dafür kann ich damit mind. 100 Fotos machen!


Sind halt normale Gameboybatterien  Weiss ned was deine für welche hat

WIchtig is nur dass es Foto Akkus sind...mit normalen *guten neuen* ging die Cam nämlich auch nie gscheid


----------

